# Lemons, big bag!



## giggler (Jan 5, 2012)

Just received a large bag of of tree ripe lemons from Arizona..

I like citrus for salads and cooking (though I usually use limes)..

Key Lemon Pie?
Try to make these weird "Preserved Lemons" I read so much about?
Lemon Chicken?!

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 5, 2012)

You should try some preserved lemons. You only need about a half dozen. Just find a small jar that they will fit in. They really add something different in dishes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2012)

Lemonade with a drop of the recipe Dearie.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2012)

Marmalade, lemon curd (yummm), Limoncello liqueur.  Zest and freeze or dehydrate peels for just about anything.  Juice and freeze.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 5, 2012)

Limoncello ~ if you make it now it will be perrrrrfect for sipping out on the patio come summer!

And I have a spoon ready here if you make lemon curd...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2012)

alix, oooohhh alix.

i'm sure the lemon queen will be here soon.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 5, 2012)

Alix's lemon squares
Alix's lemon cake with a lemon glaze

And you can always squeeze and freeze.


----------



## Claire (Jan 5, 2012)

Morrocan preserved lemons.  You wouldn't believe how this mellows the lemons.  I don't remember the exact recipe, but if you can't find it on line let me know and I'll delve into my cookbooks.  But you wash and almost quarter the lemons (meaning you leave the quarters attached at one end).  You rub the interior that is exposed with kosher salt.  Then you use other lemons to make a lemon/water solution, and pack the lemons in a mason jar.  Fill to the top with the lemon water solution, cap, and refrigerate (how much you want to bet in the countries where this is common, they don't refrigerate!).  Like I said, I don't have all the details at my fingertips right now but would look them up.  The resulting preserved lemon is so tasty and mild, you can eat the entire thing as is, skin, pith and all.

I did this often when I had a neighbor with a prolific lemon tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2012)

Lemons!!!  Most of the things have been said, I will 2nd the lemon curd, limoncello and preserved lemons.  Squeeze and freeze, zest them for sure before squeezing them!


----------



## letscook (Jan 5, 2012)

aggree with juicing ( i put them ice cube trays), zesting and freezing the remains to toss into broths soups stew,et.  also love candied lemon rinds  orange ones are good to.


----------



## chopper (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't forget to slice and freeze some for adding to iced tea. Yum!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2012)

When someone gives me lemons, I make lemonade!

BTW, you can juice the lemons and freeze the juice, so you can make lemonade again next week.


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2012)

I have a bit of a lemon problem. Here are some of my lemon recipes. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/alixs-lemon-pie-61088.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/lemon-shortbread-cookies-74844.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/lemon-cake-68495.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/creamy-lemon-chicken-31907.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/lemon-bars-33857.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/chicken-a-la-alix-57440.html


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> I have a bit of a lemon problem. l



Alix, you don't have a bit of a lemon problem, you have a lot of lemon solutions...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2012)

letscook said:


> aggree with juicing ( i put them ice cube trays), zesting and freezing the remains to toss into broths soups stew,et.  also love candied lemon rinds  orange ones are good to.


 That's what I do (juice the excess) and freeze. Lemons, limes, oranges, tangerines, whatever is cheap.


----------



## Alix (Jan 6, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Alix, you don't have a bit of a lemon problem, you have a lot of lemon solutions...



Thanks Frank! Lemons rock. 

Gotta say, I read the thread title and my first reaction was, "LUCKY!!"


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> Thanks Frank! Lemons rock.
> 
> Gotta say, I read the thread title and my first reaction was, "LUCKY!!"



Not "MINE!"?


----------



## Siegal (Jan 6, 2012)

margaritas!!! haha. I always use lemons instead of limes....and I like margaritas.
I love lemons I have a whole cookbook on them. I always use of lemons in Tabouli (I like it super lemony), margaritas (As I mentioned), israeli salad (lemon juice and olive oil dressing).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alix said:


> I have a bit of a lemon problem. Here are some of my lemon recipes.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/alixs-lemon-pie-61088.html
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/lemon-shortbread-cookies-74844.html
> ...




"My name is Alix and I'm a Lemonholic..."


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "My name is Alix and I'm a Lemonholic..."



Sadly, they do not appear to have created an LA yet. I'll just have to live with my addiction. I appear to have passed it on to the next generation too. My oldest daughter and her boyfriend come over here and make lemon bars quite regularly. His family loves them. Bugs made a big pan of them and packaged them up nicely for their Christmas gift.


----------

